# best set for ****



## achunter

was wondering what your oppinions were on the best set for **** and fox is and what bait to use im new to trappin just wonderin how other people have success


----------



## wyogoose

In my opinion, the best set would be the dirthole set but make sure to offset the pan about 3 in. If you have heavy competition then a trail set with a conibear is hard to beat. If thats illegal where you live then just a flat set will work great. As far as bait and lure look into the lures from Northwest Predator Control, Scott is a friend of mine and hes got some great scents. Remember to add urine. If you want to use a bait from the local store, canned mackrel is a good bait.
Good luck

----keep their feet on the pan!!!----


----------



## price403

I like a pocket set for **** or a snare in a trail leading to a creek. For a fox I like to use dirt hole sets and flat sets. Blind sets in trails also work well for fox. Snares do too. Hawbaker and Carmen both make what I believe to be some of the best lures. I have a friend who is a USDA trapper and he uses Carmen's Canine Call for fox and coyote and Hawbaker's Water Set 300for ****. As for bait, Caven's Haiwatha Valley long distance predator bait is good for all predators. For ***** here is my friend's secret recipe: 3 parts peanut butter 1 part vanilla flavoring 1 part maple flavored syrup. If this doesn't work try raspberry jam or preserves with a little honey mixed in. I'd say he's got it right on lure and bait selection since he's good enough to be employed by the USDA...


----------



## smitty223

achunter said:


> was wondering what your oppinions were on the best set for ****


lol, just make a good K9 set....you'l get a **** everytime :wink:


----------



## jace belcher

well ive been with a trapper b4 and ive had awesome success when it comes to trapping the *****. I trapped 11 ***** with only setting the traps on the weekends and in a months time i caught 11. Now what the trapper told me to do was find a creek in some hard woods because thats no doubt there favorite places around creek banks or river banks. It's really a type dirthole set........find a high bank on the sides of the creek or whatever and dig you hole about a lil bit bigger than a quarter and about 7 to 9 inch straight in the bank. Dont dig down in the bank or up just dig straigh in. Off set the pan about 3 to 4 in. Get u a sardine or something shiny like tinfoil or glass(works best on a full moon) and stick it all the way in the back of the hole but b4 u do it make sure theres ***** traveling the banks. Just grab u a stick about the width of your pinky finger and stick it in to where its firm and is holding and put it across the hole, and while hes trying to get his hand in the back and trying to get the stick out of the way, he aint paying attention to what hes stepping around! If that doesnt work u can always use a live trap and i caugh bout half the ones i caught doing this. I got a live cage and put it where i knew ***** were within 40 or 50 yards of the area and i had a feeder out or even if you dont have a feeder out put it where u know there at and get u a sardine can and fill it with corn and crack an egg and put it in the very back of the trap. U really dont have to have both, either one by itself will work. Hope this helps u.


----------



## smitty223

You guys make any PVC sets?


----------



## jace belcher

Nope. It's a pretty good set but i just never had worried with it. Dirt hole or even flat sets with a sardine down in the hole and some **** scent is the trick if the ***** are there. Or like i said previously, u can use the live cage trick, thats prolly one of the most popular ways to catch *****. Different ppl use different things for live traps, some just spray a trail of scent from the outside of the cage to the very back of the cage, some ppl use tin foil and put it in the bak of the cage(i prefer it on a full moon nigh, the moon reflects off the shiny stuff) but the corn, sardine, or the cracked egg prolly tops the list.


----------



## KYUSS

smitty223 said:


> You guys make any PVC sets?


 I use to but not anymore. To many thiefs out there. I did learn though that Beaver like the white pipes also. Over the years I have gained access to alot of private land so now I follow the crop rotations.

I'm with you on the canine set for ****. When I set a trap I want to be able to catch Coyote, Fox, or ****. As far as a favorite set I like the set that is fastest to make. For water trapping I use slidewires and I use my water driver to auger out a pocket. No need to carry around a shovel


----------



## smitty223

I'm fortunate that I trap all private property, so theft hasn't been a problem (knock on wood).

lol, yeah, my "make a good K9 set" was kind of a joke,but it seems like I catch enough incidental **** in them that I don't have to target **** specifically.

I trap off an ATV so I'm able to carry all my gear right to the set. Though I do use my stakedriver alot, even to make a "pilot hole" for my PVC sets. Alot of the creeks/ditches here contain alot of gravel, so much in alot of places that I can't even drive a rebar stake. I can certainly understand wanting to make sets as fast as possible & get on down the road to the next one, I just don't use that method, as I have lots of time.....lol, unless it's pouring rain.....or blizzard conditions.


----------



## levander

I've had success by burying an coffee can with some cat food inside, so that the top of the can is even with the ground. i put it a couple feet off of a small creek with heavy **** sign. There was little or no trapping/hunting pressure on em', so it might not be the cat's pjs, but it was never the less effective.


----------



## Jrbhunter

I like a post set in shallow water for ****. Dirt hole or snare for my fox... of course they are all top notch possum catchers anyways.


----------



## trapper14

the double dirt hole works well in moderately wooded areas for ****. try to make it into a fallen tree big enough that the **** can't reach the holes from the back side. put the trap between the hole and about 5-7 inches from the tree.put bait in one hole and either put urine or a lure down the other hole.if bait and a lure are used in the holes put **** or fox urine on a nearby stump or tree.

for fox a mound or double mound set will be very effective. make these in a some-what low cut field where a fox can see the mound from his level.this set will also take coyote.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

the only kind of trapping i do is live trap in our sweet corn patch and get about 20 ***** a year. after i catch them i take care of them. the best bait i have used for **** is marshmallows


----------



## trapper14

i like to bury the trap as you would for a dirthole set then pour grease all around the trap.


----------



## achunter

1026 views and theres 13 replies theres gotta be more **** trappers out 
there , com mon lets here some more sets


----------



## cya_coyote

the banks along the creeks i trap are mostly vertical, straight up and down, and there is a ledge about 2-3" under the water. i set the trap on the ledge and poke small holes in the bank, like crawdad holes. then squirt fish oil along the bank. make sure to get the holes. if it rains, the holes will keep the fish oil from washing away.

i also use the set that is called a smear set. find a post about the size of a ball bat with rough edges, stick it in water about a foot deep. place the trap about 4" out from the post toward the bank. then smear the post with bait, or squirt it with lure. the **** will try to get the bait off the post, and will prance around and get caught. i usually get back foot catches with this set.

i also use drown cables, so i don't have to worry as much about them getting away. they are drowned and hard for someone to see, so thieves have a hard time with these sets. there is nothing obvious to make them think there is a trap there.

cya


----------



## shane moss

One of my favorite sets happens to be dog proof as well. I cut pine slabs about a foot long and drill a 2 inch hole in the center. set trap in hole and put the board over the hole. I usually use a sweet lure with this set.


----------



## bucksknr05

Without a doubt the PVC set is one of the best **** sets on or near water you can use! I am by no means an expert, but I do pretty good putting up about a 100 **** a year. I use the PVC set almost exclusively when water trapping. It's fast, effective and efficient when you don't have to worry about thieves. Having said that, I must admit that I have not had great success with it on dry land and have not been able to figure out why.I have however, found it to be a fairly good change of pace set for GREY fox. Strange, I couldn't believe it when I caught the first one but then the next day I caught another one and started to get a clue. Anyways, back to ****. On land I hate to say be boring but your really not going to do much better than a good old dirt hole. Sorry, but the truth is it's simple, not too time consuming and deadly not to mention all the other fur it will put up for you.

As far as bait Northern outdoor supply makes a wicked bait called "Sticky Fingers" You'll not find any better. I also like Blackies Blend. Carroll Black is a well renowned **** man and makes excellent trapping baits and lures.


----------



## strand

Can somebody explain the inner workings of the PVC trap? I have never used one :-?

Thanks guys


----------



## cya_coyote

strand, that is a pvc set, not pvc trap... you put it in like a drain pipe... sticking out over the bank with lure or bait inside the end. put the trap off the end of the pipe.

it is a very good set if you have no competition and no thieves. around here you will lose steel.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## songdog

Take a 5 gallon bucket, cut slots to hold the springs on a 160 conibear. I am sure most are familiar with this set.
Take the bucket and shove it under a brushpile, or build a brushpile. Stake both springs with small sticks and you might have to set a couple of gaurd sticks on both sides of the trap to keep them from trying to go around the trap to get in the bucket. set the gaurd sticks lightly in the ground so the trap will fire correctly.
Here is the killer. The best bait I have found in my area is Vanilla wafers, hands down. If the wildlife department knew how effective The vanilla wafers were, they would probably outlaw them.


----------

